# Incra "Ultra" jig



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

The jig has very accurate and repeatable fence positioning, down to 1/64 with the micro adjust knob, but as a pure dovetail jig, it is left wanting.

Setup is a painstaking process. First you must find the exact center of the board, there is no tolerance. Every cut is referenced to dead nutz center. 
Using the provided book, select a template that matches the thickness of the workpiece, size of the bit and pattern you wish to use. Insert this template in the jig, lining up the rule with the see-through position indicator.

From here it is almost easy. Simply line up the indicator with a mark on the template to cut both pins and tails.

When cutting the tails, an auxiliary fence is used. The work is positioned perpendicular to the fence, the aux fence is attached to the main fence and the work is clamped to the aux fence. To prevent tear out, a piece of scrap is placed between the work and the aux fence.

It has been my experience that when cutting the tails in this fashion, it is very easy to cant the work piece either into or away from the main fence throwing off the cut.

The jig has the capability of making some very interesting double and double-double dovetails/box joints. If that is the look you are going for, I don't think you can beat this jig. If you just want half blinds or through dovetails, there are far better jigs out there.


----------

